# marriage problem



## cjX (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a serious problem with my marriage and reach this website maybe someone has some good idea on what to do. basically my wife hates me as hell and at the same time she's totally dependent on me. So I thought a solution for this will be either make her stop hating me, either divorce and make her independent of me, because it's hard to take care of someone that hates on you. So I tried all what I can to make her stop hating on me, it doesn't work and I can't do more than that, she's just gonna hate on me no matter what. so I tried to talk with her about leaving each other and the doors of hell opened on me, she gets into emotional traumas and the crying and the loud screaming, which is dangerous since the cops in this country they go and catch the man whenever they hear a woman screaming. I had to take her to the hospital two times for an emotional breakdown and they said it's a migraine. Basically it became impossible to talk reasonably with her and the only solution I see now is that I run away from the house and file for divorce. Now when I file for divorce, I am sure that she will be after all my money and assets. The only time I was able to reach with her to talk about divorce, she said if we divorce she wants all what I own and wants me to pay her monthly alimony for the rest of her life, I said no and then the doors of hell opened. She basically has nothing to loose from the divorce, she will only gain based on these unjust divorce laws, the only thing that she will loose is owning me as a provider. she tricked me into this marriage to use the laws against me. When we were dating she kept pushing for marriage, days and nights, so I though well maybe it's out of love, but that was out of insecurity and she wants to get a more secure position by holding a marriage against me. I didn't know about these nonsense marriage laws before as I was never married before. Anyway, any ideas or suggestion on how to separate with this woman is appreciated. I'm trying not to get into too much trouble and to minimize my losses; which is the opposite of what she wants that is all the trouble and maximizes her gains
thanks for reading


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Talk to a lawyer to get advice relevant to your location and situation. Any kids involved? How long have you been married? Why is she so reliant on you?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Carry a voice activated recorder on you all the time when dealing with her.


----------



## cjX (Oct 28, 2014)

no kids involved. we've been married for about one and half years but we've been living together before. she doesn't have any job and don't know how to do anything other then playing online and spending money, basically like a child. sometimes I feel sorry for her but this random hatred doesn't make any sense


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So where are you that someone who doesn't have a job can expect to take you to the cleaners after being married for 1.5 years? And why would you marry someone who (IMHO) is displaying significant mental issues (based on the limited info provided). 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

PBear said:


> So where are you that someone who doesn't have a job can expect to take you to the cleaners after being married for 1.5 years? And why would you marry someone who (IMHO) is displaying significant mental issues (based on the limited info provided).
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:
She is delusional and frankly you won't be paying her alimony for more than 6 months if that.
And when she finds that out she will rage.
Start looking for your own place or live with a relative no one should have to put up with that and it's for your safety.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How did she support herself before she latched onto you? Would you be considered "common-law" spouses before you got married? How long have you been dating before getting married?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheHappyGuy (Aug 27, 2012)

I think you should get your facts straight about divorce laws in your country. She may tell you that you'll have to support her until she dies but that may not be true. 

Investigate and make an informed decision.


----------

